# VB beach marine police



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that VB marine patrol are a bit more aggressive than other police departments. I was fishing last summer at The Wall and I see a police boat coming. I have two rods out. I am jigging with the one in my hand and baiting with the other one. I go to clear my other rod as I know they will probably dock in close to check for ID and license. As I walk to my other rod to clear it I notice the officer has his weapon drawn finger on the trigger but it is by his side. I'm like what the hell.. I'm just fishing. He pulls up to me and I'm like okay maybe he is just looking for for someone wanted. I hand him my driving license and fishing license.... He says let me see your 2008 on that fishing liscense. He sees the '08 and puts his gun back in the holster..goes past the fishermen next to me without saying a word. I was dumfounded by the whole incident. That was totally uncalled for. What if I had my children with me...How can I keep this from happening again? I was obiding by all rules and regulations. When fishing in Norfolk the officers have been nothing but professional.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree, it's uncalled for, but honestly, I can't blame him. I've seen some extremely drunk and extremely beligerent folks on the water, and some folks just won't listen. He has no idea who you are or what you're capable of when he's approaching. If you feel that strongly about it, report it to the city and see what they say. At the very least it will be logged, and if enough people complain, action will be taken. Squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

That is true---- but between me watching him strumming his gun and me trying to give him my drivers license and fishing license without it falling into the water I didn't get a good look at his badge number or the boat's number...besides him screaming to see the ' 08 only..I tried to give him both Drivers L and Fishing L as he had his weapon drawn and I wanted him to know I was no threat but he just shoved them back at me with the free hand. Just wanted to know if anyone else had expereinced that kind of behavior or if that is the norm from VB beach marine patrol.....Sucks but thats life I guess.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Not that this is an excuse, but was he a scrawny looking toothpick of an officer? Maybe ihe was an officer who fears each contact he makes on the street. 

As a person who works in law enforcement and with the police, I can safely say there are officers who represent the badge and the department with the utmost sincerity. Then there are those who seek the badge to boost a lack of self esteem. There are also those who I believe can be good officers on paper, but fear every contact they make in the field. This usually ends up bad for them and civilians. Not saying that they will end up shooting everyone, but there is an increased chance of verbal escalation, improper arrests, unwarranted arrests, physical violence, and so forth. This is why officers are required to be with a field training officer for a while to allow them to find there niche with interpersonal communication while learning the ropes of protocol and standards. Some power hungry people don't have the nack for it and just assume the badge and gun replaces the sceptor of the kings. All that being said, the best thing one can do is just to cooperate to the fullest degree. Afterward the incident, anyone can easily contact the local precinct to file a complaint. They may not get back with you about the situation because most coachings and sanctions are kept confidential as with any workplace, but I can assure these matters are taken seriously. With the increasing diversity in the area, there are many required inservices to address these issues.


----------



## cormech (Jul 7, 2008)

I would have made a complaint. By law he would have been considered to be branishing. He had no reason to suspect that you were a threat to him or those around you. Just because he is an officer doesn't mean he has different laws.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

there no different than the rest of the VB police.
to get on that force all you got to do is fail a personality test.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

i seriously feel VB is doing everything in their power to remove fisherman and surfers from the ocean front.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The Wall has private homes on one side of the fence. I have seen countless times, folks trespassing. Hate to say that 1 rotton apple spoils the bunch but the Marine patrol was probably reacting to a complaint from a home owner.


----------



## jcarroll (Nov 18, 2008)

We were fishing in the shootout up off of Smith Island one year and had a Virginia Beach Police Department Boat visit us. 
"Do you know where you are? The officers asked us.
Well going by the Northstar GPS display we were about a quarter mile inside the line.
The radar indicated that we still had a half a mile.

After we affirmed the location of our vessel to these officers, they proceeded to threaten us with " Don't let me catch you outside three miles!". Several times one of the officers repeated this, like expecting us to be scared or something. Thanks for the service as an officer but the city police 25 miles up the beach to enforce federal law? Wow!


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

I can understand the residents frustration as it clearly states where private property begins..but I was not on that side of the fence. Now of course a property owner could have called it in saying that there was someone fishing in their backyard when there wasn't. Man, that's really sneaky and sad if true. But I think this guy was just itching to get someone and maybe that day I (in his mind) I fit the bill.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

The way I see it is police are just normal folks in uniform. Some are going to be anal, and some are going to be nice. Most police officers I've talked to have seemed to be great people, but there will always be a few "bad apples". Then again, it seems like something more serious than fishing must have had him going if he pulled up with his gun drawn.....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

cop pulls his gun is supposed to be logged. call and find out.


----------

